# Portland Gaming Excitement



## eXodus (Mar 6, 2007)

we have a group of four gamers all between 30 and 35 each with many years of experience, jobs, homes and are reasonably well adjusted to the outside world. 

our fifth member is moving away and needs to be replaced. 

we are looking for someone who is basically almost reasonably a little bit normal who is realiable and interested in a tuesday evening game. we would be starting a new campaign with a new player involved. 

if you are interested please email me.


----------



## wally (Mar 22, 2007)

I am always looking for new games and gamers, but unfortunately Tuesday is the one game I currently have going, and I can't change that night.

-wally


----------

